# nice buck



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Heres a video i got of a nice buck while trying to film some turkeys...as you can see in the background they are paving over a paradise :******:


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice buck/vid!Bow seasons only 3 months away  !


----------

